# gated shift plate mkIV jetta



## asharp27 (Aug 5, 2006)

figured someone would have had this question; so i tired search but didn't come up with anything.
Has anyone ever seen or custom made a gated shift plate? I'm thinking about trying this. (have an jetta w/ b&m short shift) But then it occurred to me that the shifter must be a skinny pole for this to look smooth. anyone ever done this or thought about it? 
pic for clicks!


----------



## BoostedThrills (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: gated shift plate mkIV jetta (asharp27)*

I saw one in an '02 celica, it was very nicely done. It was a polished gate and it had a slider on the shifter shaft covered in suede that moved with the shifter so you couldn't see down into the tunnel.


----------



## asharp27 (Aug 5, 2006)

anyone seen this in a vdub, i got to thinking about it an sense our our cars push down (pull up coupling on B&M) to engage reverse i wasn't sure if this could be done. still curious lmk whats out there!


----------



## asharp27 (Aug 5, 2006)

anyone got anything?


----------



## BoostedThrills (Dec 24, 2007)

It could be bad if the fingers of the gate are too close together. For example, instead of your 2-3 shift being pretty much a diagonal hand movement up to the right with a small zig-zag in the middle, it would have to be up, right, up very deliberately. If you're into power shifting, quick shifting or whatever, a gated shifter could be detrimental. I saw a gated shifter for an M3 where the gate fingers were only as far apart as the shifter shaft. You'd probably want the distance between the tips of the fingers at least 3 to 4 times the thickness of the shifter shaft, to the point where the shifter would already be in it's forward or backward movement and couldn't go side to side and slam into or grind against the gate.


----------



## asharp27 (Aug 5, 2006)

hmm, very interesting thought. thanks for the reminder. good to think about.


----------



## asharp27 (Aug 5, 2006)

anything else to think about, anyone had experience with this.. maybe?


----------



## M3DICAT3D (Jul 27, 2011)

looks wise you can make it, but it depends how technical you get. and noting on the gate "fingers" itd be a lot of preference to if you want more looks or more purpose.

i want to do something similar but again you get into how well you can hide the hole that you'll be leaving to your tranny. depends how into it you get but definitely do-able- just comes down to a couple things

are the gate "fingers" more for aesthetics or performance
- then ontop of that make them comfortable to shift and functional

how do you plan to hide the hole when not in that gear

and what to do with the reverse lol


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

I can make this for you. It can be brushed stainless. I think you can invert your boot and put it on the underside of the plate to make things look nice and clean.

PM me, 

Im a designer at a FAB shop, have acess to the wonderful world of laser machineseace:


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

hate to bump an old ass thread but has anyone successfully done this?


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

No, probably not. On cars that had them, the gate is what guided the shift lever. Today's cars index the lever position at the tranny so if anything, a gate would probably just cause shifting problems.:screwy:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Can you do it? I'm sure you could probably figure out a way. However, as stratclub indicated, modern transmissions are internally gated, so this would be purely for cosmetics, and would, IMO, look REALLY out of place in most modern cars.


----------



## Rubzy (Jan 9, 2016)

*Custom Shiftplate for MK4 Jetta*

Hi! I've been looking all over the place for a custom shiftplate that will fit my Jetta and I can't seem to find one - if you think you can do this for me, can you email me?


----------



## antwaln (Apr 12, 2012)

*MKIV Gated Shifter.*

Hey there!!, 


My names Anthony, I saw you had posted about you making gated shifters. I was wondering do you by any chance have some pictures you could send me, please? And also, how much are you looking to get from for it? Id like to buy one ASAP. Is there an option of having it painted or powder coated? If not, it is still an awesome thing. My number is (914) 295 4076, OR (908) 303 3212..... call or text at anytime. the 914 number is preferred though. Also my e-mail address are [email protected] OR [email protected]. Again, the '[email protected]' is the preferred e-mail. Please get back to me ASAP, I am very very very in need of this lol.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Guys, this thread is 9 years old. Nobody here is making these things.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

My brother had a gated shift plate on his mk1 TT


----------

